# Slicing bacon ?



## strummer (Feb 26, 2012)

What size slicer do I need to slice belly bacon ?


----------



## linguaphonic (Mar 2, 2012)

My meat slicer slices 1 - 15 mm... I'm currently smoking my own bacon for the first time, but I've sliced block bacon with it and it gets from razor thin to big thick cut strips. Cost me $40.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2012)

Strummer said:


> What size slicer do I need to slice belly bacon ?


Strummer, morning...  Sorry for the delay...  A good slicer from a 12" knife to a 12" professional maching.... depends on how much to spend... I have a small 8"... does a "fair" job... I have to cut the meat down to fit so I don't get full length slices....

A high quality knife with a good sharpening system is pretty versatile...  Of course you won't let anyone else use the knife... especially if you keep it razor sharp... and locked in a safe somewhere....

Dave


----------



## bob the noob (Mar 2, 2012)

A good commercial slicer works great, and you can sometimes find them for a good deal on Craigslist or such sites.

Difficulty in slicing depends on how long it's smoked also. I smoke mine for 24 hrs and the outside dries a little bit.  Even with my big slicer I need to put the slabs in a freezer for a couple hours to firm up enough where the blade will slice through it cleanly.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that's the key is either having a nice dry, firm bacon or letting it set up in the freezer for a while before slicing.   I like to slice what I need when I need it, so I just keep a block in the fridge, toss in the freezer for 20 min or so if I have to and just slice with a sharp knife.

What else will you be using the slicer for?    You  can buy an inexpensive one and use it till you get frustrated then buy a nice one.  For just wifey and I the small slicer works just fine.


----------



## sausageboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2012)

The ultimate is a 12" commercial slicer. If your real good with a slicing knife that's all you need.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 2, 2012)

All good advice. If you think a slicer is something you'll use more than once a year then go on craigslist and start searching. Check these links out of mine, they may help, especially the one about the slicer questions because POPS laid out some questions that will help you find the right slicer with confidence.

Slicer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118489/meat-slicer-help-old-models#post_779777

My first bacon

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118260/im-boarding-the-bacon-boat-pics-q-view-xtras#post_780573

Pork Rinds (don't waste the skin!)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118562/pork-rinds-chicharones-homemade-q-view#post_780214

This is what a slicer will do in no time!


----------

